# CCI Bench Rest Primers



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Was in Scheels today and had the guy grab me some primers. What I wanted were normal CCI Large Rifle primers. Well I just got home and what he grabbed me were bench rest primers. My ? is are these ok for me to be using for regular shooting? Are they more sensitive to temp or something? If they are ok to use im assuming they are what I should stick with, if not i guess ill grab some here in town somewhere.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

To my knowledge, the only down side is they cost more.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

This is the "urban legend/hearsay" version of match/BR primers as I've heard it. Take it for what it's worth.

Match/BR primers are those that are produced by the workers who consistantly do the best job of being able to uniformly distribute the priming material.

That's as much as I know, can't remember where I heard it. Again, take it for what it's worth. It's an "I heard this somewhere" type of statement.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

"In benchrest competition, there's no such thing as a group that's "too small." Everything has to be tuned to the highest degree to produce match-winning results. That's why we make CCI Benchrest primers. Only our most experienced skilled personnel put the priming mix in the cups, so you get the same flame, shot after shot. We also use specially selected cups and anvils for added consistency. An independent researcher identified the use of CCI Benchrest primers as one of two factors that were the most significant contributors to tiny groups. We can't add much to that"

thats a quote right from cci's site


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Guess I'm only completely full of crap sometimes.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice call Horsager !!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Horsager said:


> Guess I'm only completely full of crap sometimes.





> Only our most experienced skilled personnel put the priming mix in the cups


Not really. Then they went on to do a little more bragging, about their cup selection etc.


----------

